# Birds are not a problem!



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Took my almost six month old pup, Bender, along to field training today. Everyone thought it would be fun to throw a duck in the pond for him. I figured it would be fine since he has been swimming a bit and really liked birds as a younger pup. HOLY TOLEDO!! He shot out into the water like a rocket and latched onto that duck in no time. I ran back a bit and cheered him on and he actually brought it all the way to me, fast! We did 2 more throws, each a tiny bit longer. After the first retrieve he actually screamed when the bird was thrown because (I assume) I was holding him back. Very exciting to see him turn on to the game. I will have to step up and really improve my field training abilities for this little guy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good job Bender! It's so amazing to watch that instinct kick in and see them do what they were bred to do!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I think he's telling you what he wants to do!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Is it fun to watch those little guy after the birds with such gusto.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Lot's of fun seeing them enjoying what they were bred to do!!!!


----------

